# Tips on using my 1yr/ 1/2 Lab in Nodak opinions wanted!!!



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

Im coming out to Nodak in a couple weeks. I have a Lab who didnt do much duck hunting last season but I had her out for pheasants. I would like to hunt her for both.She loves the water and retrieves dummys in it but has a hard time sitting still to wait for ducks. Coming for six days and plan on geese in the am, pheasant aft, and ducks at night. How should i split her up?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

leave her in the truck for goose, hunt her on pheasannts and she may be worn out enough to sit still in the duck blind. Long term solution would be to tighten up on obedience


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

short term solution would be a screw in tie down stake and a short leash or chain that way if she breaks she will not go more than a couple steps


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yep...


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bobm said:


> short term solution would be a screw in tie down stake and a short leash or chain that way if she breaks she will not go more than a couple steps


yep x2.

Make sure the leash is short enough so the dog won't run and give her whiplash but long enough to sit and see where birds are fallilng.

Good luck.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

take her out and hunt her even if yuou have to put your gun down and train your dog on a few birds. it isnt all about killing birds. i have decoyed geese and not shot in the early season just so my dog knows you dont allways shoot. dont leave her in the truck more bird experiance makes a better dog.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I agree with the tie down and hunting the dog. I've been going through the same thing with my lab..it's just a matter of time. The only way they learn is if you have them out there and get them used to sitting still. I don't mind putting the gun down to let my buddies shoot some birds while I handle the dog. I use a 6 foot checkcord when he is a real pain and he seems to be improving quickly.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

If your going with other guys be sure that they understand the situation and know what to expect.

With young dogs I have had good luck sitting outside of the kill zone at a good line of sight so the dog was under control and could see all of the action but yet not be in the middle of it in case there were some obedience issues. Put your gun down and handle your dog... there will be plenty of birds working towards the end of the shoot and I would rather give up some shooting opportunities now so I can enjoy a well started dog in the future. Obedience is so important in the decoys...


----------



## Gonzo403 (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for the tips. ive passed them on to others i know and will try them out. I agree the only way to get them used to it s take them out. 8 days and counting


----------

